# How to Program Over Head Press to Assist Bench Press`



## Turbolag (Nov 24, 2018)

In the past I ran the same program for over head press that I was running for bench. But I think trying to chase after progress on two compound movements takes away from the bench overall. Not sure. 

I was wondering, how I should train overhead press to compliment bench press?

This is what I've been doing. 

I'm running 3/5/1 for bench. 

So on 3's week, I pick a weight and do as many reps as I can with it.

On 5's week, I take about 20-30 pounds from that weight I did on 3's week and do 3 sets x 5 reps.

On 1's week I add about 10 pounds from 3's week and do 3 sets x 5 reps.

Any critique on this? Or should I do something different? 

Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2018)

I tried a few different approaches to this. What wound up working best for me was doinga 3rm every week. But alternate push press and strict press. Then a couple back off sets. 

One thing to consider is that maybe ohp just doesn't have the carryover you expected and something like floor press might be better for you.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I tried a few different approaches to this. What wound up working best for me was doinga 3rm every week. But alternate push press and strict press. Then a couple back off sets.
> 
> One thing to consider is that maybe ohp just doesn't have the carryover you expected and something like floor press might be better for you.



I remember when you told me about the 3 rm standing and seated changing them each week. I might want to give this another try.

Definitely will have to play around with it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 30, 2020)

I have an overhead press of 190x3, I weigh 207lbs, so I think that’s pretty good.

Proportionately it’s by far my best lift.

But my bench is 250x3. So I don’t think there’s a lot of carryover.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 7, 2020)

Surely, the carryover is dependent on what a person's strengths and weakness are. I mean if you are super strong locking out a deadlift then there is not going to be much carryover that adds to your main deadlift from doing high rack pulls. Someone else though might get a huge carryover if that is bringing up a weakness. 

While I get this mentality overall, being strong in over head press is great in and off itself too. The problem is when you turn it into a competition you get all the really extreme back bending and difficulty in judging. All the same things that caused it to be removed from the Olympic lifts. If the only judge that matters is yourself though nothing feels quite like hitting a PR with that locked out over head.


----------

